# Florida Sunset



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

Wanted to share picture of my C. Florida Sunset. Before I purchased these I read where lots of people said it only looks good grown emersed. when grown submerged it turns solid green brown. But I found this Crypt need high lighting to get its color submerged. I love this crypt its becoming my favorite plant.

This picture is with flash









this is no flash


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice. That's the best I've seen it look submersed. Can you tell us more about your setup?


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

The crypt is in my 20g its an odd shape longer and shorter then a standard 20. I run 6 24w T5HO with co2 injection. The hood has 8 T5 in it but I alternate them with 6 on at a time. The tank is 27 long so I had to stagger the lighting to reach each sides. The crypt was first planted in my 120 which also run 8 T5HO 80 watters But where it was planted was under the center brace which is a thick piece of glass which cover 1/3 of the center of the tank. Its very frosted from years of calcium oxidizing buildup could not get it back clear. But thought no problem crypts can grow in lower light. The crypt grew ok very faint striation but mostly did look olive green. But all my other plants began to crowd it and blocked more light so I ended up moving it to my 20 which is a much shallower tank and more light. Once in the 20 I noticed the leaves growing more brighter deeper striation of orange coloring. So this made me believe this hybrid crypt needs high lighting to color up. For ferts I use lots of plant tabs. Dry only dose 1/4 teaspoon KNO3 mixed with 1/4 teaspoon of K2SO4 dissolved once a week after water change. Fish 4 otos, 7 SAE, 5 gold CAE, 3 Albino BN


----------



## cheekycharly (Jan 27, 2010)

..


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That makes sense as mutated or variegated plants often have a harder time photosynthesizing and grow slower in general.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

This is a nice thread and hits home for me. Im getting the same thing in higher lighting as well. Ive had this crypts for a few years and had it emergent and submergent. Emergent it had nice color but submerged it was always drab. This time I added it to a high light tank and im getting the nice colors on the leaves as well. I wasnt sure if it was the ferts or not. I dose alot of water column ferts. I also use ADA AS as a substrate mixed with Eco and Flourite.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow those really are orange-colored; hence the obvious name.


----------

